# A new little vise



## Torbo (Aug 26, 2014)

Her is my new project: 
A vise with good precision I hope?
Started with some steel pieces and lathet them. 
The axels is from a car (driveaxels).





Here I put a magnet from an old hard disk to take care of steel particles ...

The clearanse is 0,02 mm, but will be 0,1 mm I think?



I Have so many projects, sit I will work with this from time to time. 
And the screw will be selfmade to ?

Some good ideas here?


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: A little new wise*

Looks like a nice project.  Keep us posted on your progress.

Steve


----------



## Torbo (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks! 
The problem is that the holes are not 100 percent to obtain 0.05 clearance between the movable ground and axles. My drill was not accurate enough. So here I must find a solution, or file the holes?


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 27, 2014)

I would try to get a reamer of the correct size.


----------



## Torbo (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks!
I have tried a reamer, but I think it (the parts) is/was a little out of line. My be I must try again, and use a dial indicator to set it up in the lathe. 
Then I get more clearance, but it will may be OK?


----------



## Torbo (Sep 9, 2014)

I tried again. I turned the peaces around, lil card before the game, and used a reamer. Now I get the holes exactly on line! 
And yesterday I made a screw i 7/8 " with 9 treads/inch. I had a tap on the same diameter, so I did not have to make inside tread in the wise. 
So the project got a little bit longer..... But I had so many other thing to do, repear brakes on my Fiat Mobilhome, and in my sons Volvo, and in mine Renault Dauphine. 
I am lucky to have bog enough lathe, so I could turn/refrech them. Also the brake disks in my Fiat.
I wil get som picture of it, if it is interesting?


----------



## Torbo (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is a picture of the screw mounted:



Now I am locking forward to fasten the steering bolts in the ends....

some good ideas?


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 11, 2014)

I assume you mean the two unthreaded rods as the steering bolts?  Not sure of the term. If so, I would just loctite them in and not worry about it. If they loosen over time, you could drill through and attach a retaining bolt.


----------



## Torbo (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks! I have bored in one end of the two unthreaded rods, an was thinking of some bolts? Retaining bolts?
I don't think Locktite will hold, since there is 0,02-0,03 mm clearanse?


----------



## David Kirtley (Sep 11, 2014)

You could make a female thread on the end of the rod and have a screw through the block that holds it in from the end. That doesn't sound like too big of a gap for loctite.


----------



## Torbo (Sep 12, 2014)

Good idea! 

My strange idea is to have the wise as "clean" as possible, no more screws, only bolts in the end where there is a lose bolt now.
Then creating a slot in the shaft of the lathe or only a groove on one side?
only a slot is the strongest, but not that easy?

And then put some clean bolts in with a little press.


----------



## Torbo (Nov 23, 2014)

Now the wise is finish:



May be I will make some bracts so I can use it in my lathe?


----------



## thomas s (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice job Torbo it looks great


 	 		 			:thumbzup3:


----------

